# New machine advice



## Mduklp (Aug 5, 2019)

Hi guys

Recently I have decided to get a new coffee machine.

I have had a few different delonghi bean to cup machines in the past.

I'm toying between the idea of a sage oracle or sage barista combined with a grinder.

Can anyone else suggest any other machines I should be looking at? Ideally i dont want to go beyond £1200.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I think you need to give us a little more info.

What types of coffee do you make? It makes a big difference. I only drink Espresso and Americano so for me steaming milk is completely irrelevant.

How many coffees do you make at a time and how many per day.

How involved do you want to be. Do you want to just press a button and a coffee is produced, or do you want to spend time producing an excellent cup of coffee.

The options are huge, from something like a Sage as you suggest, through to a seperate grinder and manual lever machine, but it depends largely on what you want to get out of it and how much use it will get.


----------

